# Kann man GEZ abmelden ?



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

Ich hab schon seit langen eine 55" Samsung Fernseher 1080p.
Und ich bekomme immerwieder Anrufe wegen HD fernsehen , und das nervt einfach.

Ich würde gern das Geld für GEZ in FullHD fernsehn stecken also 1080p , geht das ?

Wenn ja , welche Anbieter haben FullHD ? 

Und was ist HD+ ? ist das 920p ?   oder hochscaliertes bzw interpoliertes 720p zu interpoliert 1080p ?


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2020)

Was hat "HD-Fernsehen" mit der GEZ, bzw. dem Rundfunkbeitrag zu tun?  Du brauchst nicht mal nen Fernseher, um den Kram zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2020)

Och nee -- schon wieder ein sinnloser Thread.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2020)

Nein, geht nicht.


----------



## pitpiti (7. Januar 2020)

ja!! du musst nur Harz IV haben, dann bist du von Werbung befreit!!! Netfix ist viel günstiger auch im 4K and HDR


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

..................


----------



## AlphaMale (7. Januar 2020)

Da ich mir kein Ban einhandeln möchte, schreibe ich mal lieber nicht, was ich denke


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

..................


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2020)

Spielt auch alles keine Rolle und hat nichts mit dem Rundfunkbeitrag zu tun. Du kannst tun und lassen was Du willst und sogar RTL in 640x480 gucken. Das juckt keinen, denn zahlen musst Du so oder so. Selbst, wenn Du nicht mal einen TV, ein Radio, ein Smartphone oder einen Rechner hast.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> das macht nur blöd .
> 
> .



Muss mir den Kommentar verkneifen der mir Grad im Kopf rumschwirrt...


Entweder du bist Student/Azubi/Hartz iv Empfänger oder bbekommst irgendwelche Sozialleistungen dann darfst du eine Befreiung beantragen...

Siehe hier:

Der Rundfunkbeitrag  - Empfaenger von Sozialleistungen

(Auch für Leute die es ernst meinen und hier vorbeischauen)

Ich schaue seit über zehn Jahren kein Fernsehen mehr und bin glücklich, seit Abschluss meiner Ausbildung werde ich trotzdem gezwungen zu zahlen


----------



## Tolotos66 (7. Januar 2020)

Wohne unter einer Brücke und Du brauchst kein GEZ zahlen 
Gruß T.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

............


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2020)

Ruf doch da mal an und lass Dich beraten. Schließlich bezahlst Du 17,50 € im Monat. Das ist Dein gutes Recht. Sag denen das, falls sie Dich am Telefon abwimmeln wollen. Eventuell schalten Sie Dir ein paar Extra-Kanäle oder 12K-TV fürs Handy für ein paar Monate kostenlos frei. Habe im Internet gelesen, dass das bei einigen schon funktioniert hat.

Und nein: Das was Du hier versuchst wird nicht funktionieren. Niemand wird sich hier ne Sperre einfangen und lässt sich triggern, nur weil Du mal wieder Deine sinnfreien Fragen stellst.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Habe im Internet gelesen, dass das bei einigen schon funktioniert hat.



Dazu fällt mir nur ein: "Nicht alles, was im Internet steht, ist wahr." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

.................


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Fragen kost ja nix ,  oder ?



Gilt meist nur innerhalb der eigenen 4 Wände, ansonsten können auch Fragen sehr schnell in Geld gehen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

.............


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2020)

Ich meine was ich geschrieben habe und beziehe mich auf das Zitat, darum habe ich das meinem Beitrag beigefügt.


----------



## TomatenKenny (7. Januar 2020)

@Baumschaum,. ich hab dich mal gemeldet für diesen Troll und Spam Thread


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

...............


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

.............


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

................


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2020)

Du kaufst *hier* gar nichts.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. Januar 2020)

Habe es jetzt auch gemeldet, du willst ja nichts googlen oder nachlesen, nur für dich:

die öffentlich Rechtlichen Sender treiben nur eine Gebühr für die Verbesserung des Programms und Werbefreies Fernsehen ein, so war das zumindest mal

du kaufst bei denen rein garnichts

HD+ oder was weiß ich was es noch gibt bei den Privaten, abonnierst du direkt, WO weiß dein Freund Google!

Und völlig EGAL was du denen am Telefon sagst, es wird kein Schwein einlenken und dir die Gebühr erlassen sofern du kein besonderen Fall erfüllst, eine Seite habe ich dir verlinkt, und nein Internet Troll oder das man Beratungsresistent ist ist leider keine Einschränkung!


----------



## yingtao (7. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte halt die sind für den Ausbau zuständig , damit wir richtig gut in guter Qualität fernsehen können .
> 
> Deswegen möchte ich ja gerne für den Beitrag auch in FullHD schaun .



Die sind nicht für den Ausbau zuständig. Laut Rundfunkstaatsvertrag sind die für die unabhängige Informationbeschaffung der Bevölkerung zuständig, sprich Nachrichten und Bildungsfernsehen. Über Umwege hat man da noch Unterhaltung mit reingeschmuggelt und zahlt jetzt einen relativ hohen Monatsbeitrag damit man vor allem Sportevents übertragen darf. Demnächst kannst du wahrscheinlich eh nur noch die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender frei empfangen und musst für alles andere extra zahlen. Die ganzen SD Sender werden in 1-2 Jahren abgeschaltet und durch HD bzw. UHD oder sogar SUHD (8k) Sender ersetzt und die privaten Anbieter müssen die nicht kostenfrei anbieten und zumindest Pro7Sat1-Media wollen die auch nicht kostenlos anbieten (kostenlos geht dann nur über deren Streaming Dienst Joyn).


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

..............


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2020)

yingtao schrieb:


> Die ganzen SD Sender werden in 1-2 Jahren abgeschaltet und durch HD bzw. UHD oder sogar SUHD (8k) Sender ersetzt und die privaten Anbieter müssen die nicht kostenfrei anbieten und zumindest Pro7Sat1-Media wollen die auch nicht kostenlos anbieten (kostenlos geht dann nur über deren Streaming Dienst Joyn).



Was für mich absolut nicht schlimm wäre. Den Kram, den die Privatsender produzieren, können sie gerne behalten. Aber sie können ja mal schauen, was mit den Werbeeinnahmen passiert, wenn sie plötzlich zu Spartensendern mutieren, weil sie sich zum Pay-TV wandeln. Wie gesagt, mich soll das nicht jucken. Ich würde sie auf dem Weg dahin sogar noch anfeuern. 



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber was ist HD+ ?


Das ist ne neue Suchmaschine. Einfach mal oben in die Browserzeile eingeben und staunen.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. Januar 2020)

Ohne Worte... einen Sch*** werd ich

soviel wie du hier spamst kriegst du das sicher hin 

Bin raus, habe versucht sachlich zu helfen, auf deine Frage einzugehen aber wie immer bringt das nichts bei dir


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

Das Risiko ist einfach zu hoch  bei 2 Petzen 

Kann geschlossen werden !


----------



## fipS09 (7. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist einfach zu hoch  bei 2 Petzen
> 
> Kann geschlossen werden !



Kleiner Tipp, die Mods können auch sehen was vorher in deinen Beiträgen stand


----------



## INU.ID (7. Januar 2020)

*Ich mach dann hier mal zu... *


----------

